# FreeBSD does not boot after "Booting..."



## Marched (Feb 22, 2020)

Hello,

I updated my FreeBSD 10.4-RELEASE-p9 to 11.2 using freebsd-update. After second reboot it won't boot again.

ok
Booting...
/

I tried to boot in Single or in Verbose mode - nothing changed.


----------



## Marched (Feb 22, 2020)

I turned off ACPI and now I see endless loop with Hotplug Interrupt

Hotplug Interrupt: 0x8
Presence Detect Changed to empty
Hotplug Interrupt: 0x48
Presence Detect Changed to card present


----------



## Minbari (Feb 22, 2020)

FreeBSD 10.2 reached end-of-life in December 2016. You need to rollback to 10.2, upgrade to the lasted patch and then try to perform upgrade to 11.3. And even after those steps is possible the upgrade to fail. Best solution is to reinstall the system from scratch.


----------



## Marched (Feb 22, 2020)

Minbari said:


> FreeBSD 10.2 reached end-of-life


Sorry, 10.4-RELEASE-p9. I rolled back to it for now.


----------



## Marched (Feb 22, 2020)

/usr/lib/libssh.so.5 is vanished somehow...


----------



## Minbari (Feb 22, 2020)

Marched said:


> Sorry, 10.4-RELEASE-p9. I rolled back to it for now.


Both FreeBSD 10.4 and 11.2 are EoL. First upgrade your 10.4 to patch 13 and after that try to perform the upgrade to 11.3.


----------



## ralphbsz (Feb 23, 2020)

Minbari said:


> Best solution is to reinstall the system from scratch.


Usually, FreeBSD does not require reinstalling, and upgrades work well. In the case of upgrading over such a long distance, it will (a) be a bit more work, and (b) have more risk of something getting broken. If you don't have a lot of customization or data, then a clean install might be a better idea.



Marched said:


> /usr/lib/libssh.so.5 is vanished somehow...


A: That won't prevent booting.
B: libssh has not existed, at least since 11.2. So it not being there after upgrade is normal. That has something to do with a new ssh implementation, and I'm too lazy to look up or remember the details right now.


----------



## Marched (Feb 23, 2020)

*Many hours later*

I did not understand why ACPI does not work, but I finished the update.
10.4p9 -> 10.4p13 ->11.3->12.1


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2020)

Note that 10.1, 10.2 and 10.3 have a bug in freebsd-update(8) that would prevent upgrading to 11.x. You need to update to the latest patch release before attempting to upgrade to 11.x. 



			https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-16:09.freebsd-update.asc


----------



## Marched (Feb 24, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Note that 10.1, 10.2 and 10.3 have a bug in freebsd-update(8) that would prevent upgrading to 11.x.


Firstly, I had version 10.4, and secondly, I have already upgraded to version 12.1.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2020)

10.2 was mentioned a couple of times.


----------



## Marched (Feb 24, 2020)

SirDice said:


> 10.2 was mentioned a couple of times.



Seriously? Then you should read the topic again.



Marched said:


> Sorry, *10.4-RELEASE-p9*. I rolled back to it for now.


----------

